# Un figlio...



## Grande82 (21 Dicembre 2009)

buongiorno, vorrei porvi un problema che in realtà non mi riguarda direttamente, ma riguarda il mio compagno.
Lui e la sua ex (fidanzata) hanno un figlio di 12anni.
Da sempre il loro accordo è che lui veda il bambino tutti i sabati (dalle 9 alle 18 circa, orari flessibili) e a volte (circa una volta al mese) dal sabato mattina alla domenica sera.
La distanza geografica rende piuttosto complicato un incontro settimanale, a meno di non trasformarlo in una serata un pò triste al mc donald's, perchè lui finisce di lavorare verso le 18.30 e arriverebbe a casa del figlio verso le 20 (roma è una città infame). Non avrebbe tempo di portarlo a casa a cenare e riportarlo per tempo (il bambino non può certo andare a dormire alle 24!!) e quindi dovrebbero rimanere a mangiare in zona. 
Perciò si vedono di rado durante la settimana. 
Ora si è preso in considerazione un'alternativa: un incontro ogni due settimane, dal sabato mattina alla domenica sera.
Il mio compagno pensa che in questo modo, pur vedendolo meno spesso, avranno più tempo insieme e potranno quindi parlare di più, avere maggiore confidenza... 
Qual è il dubbio, direte?
bè, sono alla ricerca di un confronto con voi: vedersi una volta ogni 15 gg (anche se il mio compagno dice che cercherà di andare a prenderlo a cena almeno una volta a settimana) mi pare pochino!!! Ho timore che il bambino, prossimo all'adolescenza, patisca questa cosa.
E tanto più mi dispiacerebbe un conflitto con me legato magari ad un associazione 'mio padre s'è fidanzato e quindi lo vedo meno'. In termini tecnici non cambierebbe molto la quantità di tempo assieme, però davvero mi faccio un sacco di domande. 
Ecco perchè cerco il confronto con voi: che ne pensate? 
Vorrei dare consigli sensati (per ora 'spingo' solo a maggiori incontri in settimana, questo nuovo regime di vedersi ogni 15 gg è appena iniziato), ma non so se faccio male o bene, anche perchè non ho le competenze per sapere come si sente il bambino.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Dicembre 2009)

Lo chiami erroneamente "bambino"... ha 12 anni, possono tranquillamente chiedergli quello che preferisce


----------



## Grande82 (21 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo chiami erroneamente "bambino"... ha 12 anni, possono tranquillamente chiedergli quello che preferisce


 :mexican:lo so, ma dico 'bambino' anche di mio cugino 17enne! 
Secondo te se gli si chiede 'come ti sembra questa nuova organizzazione' lui può serenamente rispondere? secondo me la sua risposta sarebbe falsata dalla giovane età... magari lui stesso non si rende conto di quanto ha bisogno del padre... :sonar:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> :mexican:*lo so, ma dico 'bambino' anche di mio cugino 17enne! *
> Secondo te se gli si chiede 'come ti sembra questa nuova organizzazione' lui può serenamente rispondere? secondo me la sua risposta sarebbe falsata dalla giovane età... magari lui stesso non si rende conto di quanto ha bisogno del padre... :sonar:


Al suo posto ti darei un cazzotto:carneval:

Non credo, comunque a 12 anni iniziano ad avere la loro vita ed e' giusto che sia cosi'... quando avra' bisogno del padre tranquilla che lo andra'  a cercare.
Alla fine una volta alla settimana o un WE ogni due non e' che faccia tutta questa differenza a 12 puo' scegliere quello che preferisce.


----------



## Iris (21 Dicembre 2009)

Si vedono pochissimo. Obiettivamente il tempo che trascorrono insieme è insufficiente a creare un legame padre figlio. Ma se è stato sempre così..ed entrambi non hanno mai cercato altro....
Non credo che possano attribuire colpe alla nuova fidanzata di papà.


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2009)

*Grande*

Sinceramente é un problema delicato quello che sottoponi.
Il ragazzo (a 12 anni é tale) può avere idee in merito ma molto dipende anche dalla madre che bisogna vedere se non ha nulla a ridire su queste variabili.
Quello che appare, ripeto appare, é che padre e figlio abbiano un rapporto tranquillo, non conflittuale ma anche abbastanza liberale.
Se lui riuscirà ad infilare anche una sera infrasettimanale potrebbe essere una soluzione accettabile.
Certo che la cosa migliore sarebbe cercare di risolvere la cosa con la collaborazione di tutti, se non ci sono pregiudiziali nei rapporti con la madre.
Concordo con te, per gli orari standard Roma é veramente problematica.
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (21 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Si vedono pochissimo. Obiettivamente il tempo che trascorrono insieme è insufficiente a creare un legame padre figlio. Ma se è stato sempre così..ed entrambi non hanno mai cercato altro....
> Non credo che possano attribuire colpe alla nuova fidanzata di papà.


 non mi preoccupano le 'colpe' ma magari l'astio che ne potrebbe derivare, anche inconscio.
io non sono e mai sarò la madre, ma mi farebbe piacere avere un buon rapporto con lui. 
E soprattutto vorrei che lui avesse comunque il migliore rapporto possibile col padre.


----------



## Grande82 (21 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sinceramente é un problema delicato quello che sottoponi.
> Il ragazzo (a 12 anni é tale) può avere idee in merito ma molto dipende anche dalla madre che bisogna vedere se non ha nulla a ridire su queste variabili.
> Quello che appare, ripeto appare, é che padre e figlio abbiano un rapporto tranquillo, non conflittuale ma anche abbastanza liberale.
> Se lui riuscirà ad infilare anche una sera infrasettimanale potrebbe essere una soluzione accettabile.
> ...


La madre è d'accordo su 'un fine settimana ogni 15 gg'. 
Ovviamente c'è flessibilità: se lei chiede di prenderlo il venerdì sera, non c'è problema! idem se vengono fuori ulteriori esigenze.
Per il momento loro due sembrano concordare che per il figlio è la cosa migliore. 
Io la mia opinione non la esprimo perchè penso che i genitori sono loro e non io. Al massimo capita che suggerisca di domandare al ragazzino come si trova con questa nuova organizzazione o che dica al mio compagno 'magari se questa settimana lo porti a cena fuori vi fate due chiacchiere'. 
Il ragazzino e il mio compagno hanno un ottimo rapporto, a quanto pare. Ed è lui stesso che ha chiesto al padre se io ero la sua fidanzata dopo avermi visto due o tre volte in compagnia di altri amici. Ovviamente il padre gli ha detto la verità. Ma io non esco con loro due da soli, mi pare quantomeno prematuro. Anche se non mi dispiacerebbe...magari in futuro. A volte ho davvero timore che con ogni passo mi possa trovare a sbagliare. Soprattutto a farlo stare male. E' un ragazzo molto sensibile e comunque che già ne subisce troppe...


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2009)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> La madre è d'accordo su 'un fine settimana ogni 15 gg'.
> Ovviamente c'è flessibilità: se lei chiede di prenderlo il venerdì sera, non c'è problema! idem se vengono fuori ulteriori esigenze.
> Per il momento loro due sembrano concordare che per il figlio è la cosa migliore.
> Io la mia opinione non la esprimo perchè penso che i genitori sono loro e non io. Al massimo capita che suggerisca di domandare al ragazzino come si trova con questa nuova organizzazione o che dica al mio compagno 'magari se questa settimana lo porti a cena fuori vi fate due chiacchiere'.
> Il ragazzino e il mio compagno hanno un ottimo rapporto, a quanto pare. Ed è lui stesso che ha chiesto al padre se io ero la sua fidanzata dopo avermi visto due o tre volte in compagnia di altri amici. Ovviamente il padre gli ha detto la verità. Ma io non esco con loro due da soli, mi pare quantomeno prematuro. Anche se non mi dispiacerebbe...magari in futuro. A volte ho davvero timore che con ogni passo mi possa trovare a sbagliare. Soprattutto a farlo stare male. E' un ragazzo molto sensibile e comunque che già ne subisce troppe...


Mi pare che tu ti stia muovendo bene e con ottimo tatto, il resto non é nelle tue mani e puoi solo cercare di esprimere consigli a tutela del ragazzo... 
Quanto ad uscire, fai bene ad essere prudente, questo ragazzo deve vederti come una compagna non invadente e rispettosa, mai come un'usurpatrice... lo dico ovviamente con affetto e cautela perché sai bene che i ragazzi subiscono influenze perfino involontarie. 
Vai avanti così:up:
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (21 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu ti stia muovendo bene e con ottimo tatto, il resto non é nelle tue mani e puoi solo cercare di esprimere consigli a tutela del ragazzo...
> Quanto ad uscire, fai bene ad essere prudente, questo ragazzo deve vederti come una compagna non invadente e rispettosa, mai come un'usurpatrice... lo dico ovviamente con affetto e cautela perché sai bene che *i ragazzi subiscono influenze perfino involontarie.*
> Vai avanti così:up:
> Bruja


 è ben questo che mi preoccupa.
io ci sono, esisto, è giusto che lui lo sappia e lo capisca, ma cerco di non invadere spazi, di lasciare il loro rapporto com'era prima del mio arrivo.
non è un percorso facile e io potrei, nel tentare di agire bene, fare male.... questo mi lascia un pò inquieta... 
se fosse vostro figlio e io la compagna del padre, come vorreste che si agisse? cosa sarebbe meglio per lui? E' vero che ogni storia è a sè...


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2009)

*.....*



Grande82 ha detto:


> è ben questo che mi preoccupa.
> io ci sono, esisto, è giusto che lui lo sappia e lo capisca, ma cerco di non invadere spazi, di lasciare il loro rapporto com'era prima del mio arrivo.
> non è un percorso facile e io potrei, nel tentare di agire bene, fare male.... questo mi lascia un pò inquieta...
> se fosse vostro figlio e io la compagna del padre, come vorreste che si agisse? cosa sarebbe meglio per lui? E' vero che ogni storia è a sè...



Vorrei che tu fossi discreta, che capissi che il ragazzo é in una fase difficile non creando inutili ed ulteriori ostacoli al rapporto col padre... e tu mi pare che così stia facendo, ma non sapendo come sia la madre, mi auguro che sia abbastanza responsabile e "genitoriale" da mettere l'interesse del figlio ed la serenità del rapporto col padre davanti a tutto.
Il resto é tutto nelle reazioni del figlio che va capito anche se fosse difficile da gestire... cerca di prendere la cosa con naturalezza, metti in conto qualche malinteso ma non perdere mai la serenità di giudizio; sai bene che le cose vengono viste diversamente a seconda delle angolazioni "personali" con cui le si guardano. 
Ripeto serenità e tatto, il tempo farà il resto.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (21 Dicembre 2009)

Una volta ogni due settimane a me pare un po' poco, ma mi risulta difficile che tu possa dire o fare molto senza "invadere" (e senza essere "invasa" e sai che io per te vedo anche questo lato...)


----------



## Iris (21 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non mi preoccupano le 'colpe' ma magari l'astio che ne potrebbe derivare, anche inconscio.
> io non sono e mai sarò la madre, ma mi farebbe piacere avere un buon rapporto con lui.
> E soprattutto vorrei che lui avesse comunque il migliore rapporto possibile col padre.


Ma io non credo che il ragazzo covi astio nei tuoi confronti. Sono convinta poi tu sia matura e capace di affrontare situazioni anche di maggior "invadenza". Stai tranquilla.


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2009)

Credo che la soluzione del we ogni quindici giorni sia quella più fattibile, visti i tempi e immagino anche gli impegni del ragazzo, tra studio sport amici ecc.ecc. Però perchè non fare iniziare il we dal venerdì sera?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Dicembre 2009)

Grande se il padre l'ha sempre visto una volta alla settimana non vedo che astio dovrebbe covare nei tuoi confronti... se lo fa e' solo perche' ha 12 e a quell'eta' si e' di facile astio:carneval:

Comunque straquoto MK


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2009)

in effetti , per quanto un consiglio lo puoi dare, è una situazione delicata fra loro tre .confideranno mo nella qualità , se la quantità di tempo è una chimera.

nel tempo, poi, sarà bene che il ragazzo , a poco a poco ,interagisca con te per un graduale rapporto ...soprattutto in vista di un figlio vostro e della serena accettazione dell'eventuale fratello.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti , per quanto un consiglio lo puoi dare, è una situazione delicata fra loro tre .confideranno mo nella qualità , se la quantità di tempo è una chimera.
> 
> nel tempo, poi, sarà bene che il ragazzo , a poco a poco ,interagisca con te per un graduale rapporto ...*soprattutto in vista di un figlio vostro e della serena accettazione dell'eventuale fratello*.




Mi son perso qualche cosa?:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi son perso qualche cosa?:carneval:


fra qualche anno.credo che grande abbia anche questo in progetto


----------



## Grande82 (21 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> fra qualche anno.credo che grande abbia anche questo in progetto


 anche, ma senza fretta e urgenza.
per ora stiamo progettando un posto tutto nostro...


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> anche, *ma senza fretta e urgenza.*
> per ora stiamo progettando un posto tutto nostro...


 è chiaro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Dicembre 2009)

A dodicianni inzia la fita sociale e se non è ancora iniziata, inizierà tra pochi mesi.
Chiedere al ragazzo è la cosa migliore.


----------

